# Kawartha Lakes Ontario? some questions please



## mellawn (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
We are ( hopefully) going to be landing in Kawartha lakes just after Christmas. My Husband will be going to Fleming college in Lindsay. We are looking online at accommodation options ( Kijiji, craigslist etc). There seems to be an abundance of suitable houses in Peterborough, so I am wondering, would it be realistic to commute each Day ? Is there a regular Bus service between the two places ? We will have cars, but he would prefer to use public transport.
We would prefer to live In Lindsay itself, but we are a family of 5 and want a pretty comfortable home, and it seems to be mostly student apartments advertised. Well looking from overseas thats how it seems 
Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Toronto but own a place in the Kawarthas. Peterborough to Lindsay is not really commutable by public transit (unless things have changed in the last year). While the drive may be 40mins on a good day, in the winter in can take hours.

That said, Peterborough would be the preferable place to live; Lindsay is not the end of the world, but you can see it from there! There are plenty of non-student places available there, but may not be in your price range, and those that are may not be very desirable. Do not rent anything without seeing it first!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mellawn said:


> Hi all,
> We are ( hopefully) going to be landing in Kawartha lakes just after Christmas. My Husband will be going to Fleming college in Lindsay. We are looking online at accommodation options ( Kijiji, craigslist etc). There seems to be an abundance of suitable houses in Peterborough, so I am wondering, would it be realistic to commute each Day ? Is there a regular Bus service between the two places ? We will have cars, but he would prefer to use public transport.
> We would prefer to live In Lindsay itself, but we are a family of 5 and want a pretty comfortable home, and it seems to be mostly student apartments advertised. Well looking from overseas thats how it seems
> Any thoughts appreciated



There won't be public transportation between Lindsay and Peterborough and not having experience driving in winter conditions I doubt he would want to do that drive every day (I grew up in Ontario and I certainly wouldn't want that commute in January and February!).


----------



## mellawn (May 4, 2013)

OK thanks, so we won't look in Peterborough. Yes the winter was the reason he didn't want to drive himself. Our budget is fairly generous we could afford a pretty nice place, it just seems they are fairly scarce as rentals. Thanks for your input, it has helped


----------



## mellawn (May 4, 2013)

I think we might just try to rent a holiday home for a month or so when we arrive while we look for a place to call home. Is there a dedicated website for things like that ? In NZ we have 3 or 4 websites solely for people wanting to rent a home from someone for a vacation.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.airbnb.ca/s/Kawartha-Lakes--Canada
Lindsay Cottage Rentals, Lindsay Vacation Rentals, For Rent Lindsay, Kawarthas, ON
Lindsay Cottage Rentals - Lindsay Cottages For Rent - CottageCountry.com
The Woodlands - Birch & Spruce - Vacation Rentals in Lindsay, Kawartha Lakes - TripAdvisor

If case you have kids: registering them at school can be a problem if you're sending them to a catholic school and you only have a vacation rental for a few months to show as your main residence. We have experienced that when we arrived in Ontario 4 years ago. So we knocked on the door of the public school, who didn't care about that. (schools legally can't refuse you, but if they 'discourage' you that much, you can be afraid to register your kids there)


----------



## mellawn (May 4, 2013)

EVHB said:


> https://www.airbnb.ca/s/Kawartha-Lakes--Canada
> Lindsay Cottage Rentals, Lindsay Vacation Rentals, For Rent Lindsay, Kawarthas, ON
> Lindsay Cottage Rentals - Lindsay Cottages For Rent - CottageCountry.com
> The Woodlands - Birch & Spruce - Vacation Rentals in Lindsay, Kawartha Lakes - TripAdvisor
> ...


Thats good to know, thanks. They are homeschooled at the moment, so we will likely continue to do that in the beginning. The oldest one is thinking he might like to try school again, but we will just wait until we are settled I guess. They are Catholic, but I don't mind if they attend a Catholic school or just a regular public school


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

colchar said:


> There won't be public transportation between Lindsay and Peterborough and not having experience driving in winter conditions I doubt he would want to do that drive every day (I grew up in Ontario and I certainly wouldn't want that commute in January and February!).


I wouldn't want to make that drive either...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mellawn said:


> OK thanks, so we won't look in Peterborough. Yes the winter was the reason he didn't want to drive himself. Our budget is fairly generous we could afford a pretty nice place, it just seems they are fairly scarce as rentals. Thanks for your input, it has helped



Keep in mind that there is a university in Peterborough and I believe that there is a college too, both of which will have an impact on the rental market.


----------



## mellawn (May 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Keep in mind that there is a university in Peterborough and I believe that there is a college too, both of which will have an impact on the rental market.


Yes, He has already enrolled in a course at Lindsay, it is not offered anywhere else. It is only for 2 yrs so we just want to rent.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Try using Home to find a place to rent. Just put in the city and province you want to search. Put in Rent (not Sale) for the type of transaction you want. This is a safe site because it is the main website for all the real estate companies across the country.

The site won't have all the listings available, just those where there is a legitimate realtor involved in listing the property. 

Lindsay is a nice little town. 

Good luck


----------

